# strange noise in 05 SE?



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

My car makes this clicking type noise whenever i start to move it. it reminds me of those cars that lock the doors automatically when you reach a certain speed, but with mine, its usually a light "thunk" or "click" type noise as im backing out of the garage, and it will only do it once after starting to drive. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## amerx (Jul 22, 2005)

*Thunk noise as I back out of the garage ...*

* a light "thunk" or "click" type noise as im backing out of the garage, and it will only do it once after starting to drive. * ...


I alway had that experience with cars equiped with ABS including my Altima . It sounds very normal and in my opinion it is the normal "testing" of ABS system. In fact if I don't hear it I may get suspicious as if something is wrong. This noise is audible within a few seconds every time you drive.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

ok, thanks. Never knew cars with ABS did that, and have never heard it in other cars with abs though.


----------



## amerx (Jul 22, 2005)

*Strange Noise ...*

Another explanation could be the explanation in the link as follows:

http://www.jay-man.net/altima-info/tsb/doc-sums/Doc_Sum_021.pdf


----------



## amerx (Jul 22, 2005)

*Strange "clunk" sound in Altima SE*

Please refer to Altima Owner's Manual , Chapter 5 , Starting and Driving , Brake System. Read about ABS , Self-test feature. It says " *The computer has a built-in diagnostic feature that tests the system each time you start the engine and move the vehicle at a low speed in forward or reverse. When the self-test occurs, you may hear a "clunk" noise and/or feel a pulsation in the brake pedal. This is normal and is not an indication of any malfunction*". I hope this answers your question...


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

amerx said:


> Please refer to Altima Owner's Manual , Chapter 5 , Starting and Driving , Brake System. Read about ABS , Self-test feature. It says " *The computer has a built-in diagnostic feature that tests the system each time you start the engine and move the vehicle at a low speed in forward or reverse. When the self-test occurs, you may hear a "clunk" noise and/or feel a pulsation in the brake pedal. This is normal and is not an indication of any malfunction*". I hope this answers your question...



Thank you very much! I confirmed the above in my owners manual, and you are 100% correct!


----------

